
Google Offers OpenID Logins Via Blogger - getp
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/01/18/google-offers-openid-logins-via-blogger/
======
tlrobinson
Another good start, but I'd like to see Google (and Yahoo) allow me to use my
non-Google (or non-Yahoo) OpenID to login to their services.

i.e. Google and Yahoo should be "relying parties" in addition to their current
plans to be OpenID "providers"

------
ivan
To this time the max. price people (thinking that domain is for sale) offered
for my openid domain was $800. It could be much more interesting now :)

